# A Gift for Deb FaeryBee from Indigo.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

This photo is a gift to Deb FaeryBee.. Indigo is going on a holiday to America to see his friends Peachy and his family. He has his bag packed with lots of goodies..He is on his private plane ready to go but the thing is that Indigo is leaving me behind and making the trip to see Deb and her family. Indigo said i can come next time he is stocked up with Millet etc I hope he doesn't go for to long as ill miss him so very much.. Indigo broke into my computer and did this photoshop picture for you Deb. He said that he hopes that you like it.



Indigo off to America to see Deb and her friends.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Goodness Lyn and Indigo, that plane certainly is very flash I am sure Indi will be very comfortable and happy going all that way in that style. LOL:budgie:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Pretty boy said:


> Goodness Lyn and Indigo, that plane certainly is very flash I am sure Indi will be very comfortable and happy going all that way in that style. LOL:budgie:


he!! he!! Yes Indi had to have the best of everything in his plane he bought it the other day with his credit card I didn't even no Indigo had a credit card he has the plane all to himself lucky guy.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*VERY well done, Lyn!!

This is an Most EXCELLENT job of PhotoShopping and I'm quite impressed.
Thank you for dedicating this wonderful picture to me. :hug:

You can obviously do PhotoShopped pictures as well as I now and you'll be able to make some really cool signatures of Indi for the upcoming holidays!

Peachy and the FaeryBee Flock are eagerly awaiting Indi's arrival at the Dulles International Airport which is only 8 miles from our home.

We'll be sure to meet Indi in a limo fit for his refined taste since it's obvious that he prefers to travel in style all the way. 

I hope our townhouse and the adjacent surroundings won't be too shabby for Indi after all that luxury! *


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great job, I just love Indi in that hat.


----------



## Clementine_3 (Dec 27, 2012)

Most excellent!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *VERY well done, Lyn!!
> 
> This is an Most EXCELLENT job of PhotoShopping and I'm quite impressed.
> Thank you for dedicating this wonderful picture to me. :hug:
> ...





Cody said:


> Great job, I just love Indi in that hat.


Thank you Cody.



Clementine_3 said:


> Most excellent!


Thank you Clementine.


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Great job, Lyn! Indi looks very at home in that posh plane!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

SPBudgie said:


> *Great job, Lyn! Indi looks very at home in that posh plane!*


Thank you for your kind words. Stay tuned for the next episode on Indi going to America.


----------

